# 235/40/18???



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

anyone running 235/40/18 on a 18x8.5" et 45 with a conservative drop (about 1/2-3/4 inch of tire to fender lip gap)???

i know 225 is standard and, IMO, ideal on 8.0" width wheel but i'm not totally stoked on the stretch when on a 8.5" wheel. 235 would be more to my liking. 

so, i'm just wondering if going with 235/40/18 on a 18x8.5" et 45 will make a difference when it comes to rubbing issues.

what do you guys think? 

thanks!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i am running 18x8 et43

my front tires are right on the fender as far as height goes. I do run et43.

I actually bent out my fender hitting a bump while turning. I can get you a pic tonight if i remmeber.

The front rubs like crazy on turns etc

Rear is ok no rubbing anymore. Rear is a bit tucked maybe a few MM tucked in.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i am running 18x8 et43
> 
> my front tires are right on the fender as far as height goes. I do run et43.
> 
> ...


wow...so your 235/40/18 on 18x8.0 et43 are rubbing pretty good but it sounds like you're dropped pretty low if you are sitting on the tire.

pic would be great.

are you on co's or springs?


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

im on 235 23 19 and offset 52 and the front kinda rubs, on a full turn under load,

im getting some new wheels with a more aggressive offset so im definitely going with 225 next


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i am on CO


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i am on CO


i remember your car. you're on koni co's right? i just got the koni's co's as well. 

my intended drop won't be as low as yours. 

if you're on 18x8.0, why not just 225??? 

your car looks very nice! s3 conversion and all.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i like the extra meat on the 235. When i had 225 i would peel out a lot. Its alot less now. Feels good


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i like the extra meat on the 235. When i had 225 i would peel out a lot. Its alot less now. Feels good


yeah, i prefer going 235 but i just don't want to deal with rubbing. hopefully, i won't but if i do i may have to raise til they don't or adjust the damping stiffer. well, depending on where they are rubbing.


----------



## A3Vorsprung (Sep 23, 2007)

tp.. then I shouldn't have any problems with stock s-line suspension, correct?

I have 18x8 with et43 as well. From what I've read 235/40 has slight more sidewall height than 225/40. I need new tires bad.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

A3Vorsprung said:


> tp.. then I shouldn't have any problems with stock s-line suspension, correct?
> 
> I have 18x8 with et43 as well. From what I've read 235/40 has slight more sidewall height than 225/40. I need new tires bad.


no problem with stock. u might get real minor rub if u have full load in the back

225/40/18 = 25.08 inch diameter
235/40/18 = 25.40 inch diameter

yea just .32 inch diameter change so its minor


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i am on CO


finally you cleaned your car looks good


----------



## hellapinoy (Apr 25, 2011)

RedLineRob said:


> im on 235 23 19 and offset 52 and the front kinda rubs, on a full turn under load,
> 
> im getting some new wheels with a more aggressive offset so im definitely going with 225 next


Youre on 235 23 19 ? Typo


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

hellapinoy said:


> Youre on 235 23 19 ? Typo


235 35 19 lol


----------

